# first haul :)



## french-dessert (Dec 28, 2006)

my first hauls here
i buy the best eye contact lenses ever !!! it's so beautiful on my eyes !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 after i get so dispointed with fresh look i buy Dior ones it deserve the $$$ yess babe lol
and eye lashes
earings crystal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is how it look on the eyes my real eyes color is dark brown
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.otticalook.com/mst_ottica...ACT%20  LENSES

sorry for my weak english spelling


----------



## Chloe2277 (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow those contacts are amazing! I love the brown with the black ring! Nice haul!


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 31, 2006)

wow...I DID NOT KNOW dior made contact lenses...how much were they for???? could u post a pic of u wearing them!!!! i love the eyelashes and the earrings!!!! beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow.
I think those are the nicest contacts i've ever seen!


----------

